# Rare? What plant is this?



## Booboonater (Jan 22, 2015)

At 7:24 you can see a blue plant.....what is this? 



 i have looked everywhere and cannot find it


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

My two best guesses are Eichhornia Azurea and Eichhornia diversifolia based on the rest of the leaf shape.

Others on the forum might be able to give you a better idea what it is.

I've moved your thread to the Plant ID forum where it will get better views.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

A further possibility is Eichhornia heterosperma, that sp. is described as very similar to E. azurea and occurs i.a. in Venezuela. Once again, ID only possible with flowers.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree it's probably _E. azurea_ or _E. heterosperma_. It's "blue" because it's getting beat up and dying back a bit. They tend to blacken when beat up/suffering.


----------

